# help! just noticed my dog has swollen eyes



## cloudj9 (Oct 20, 2011)

she only has one functional eye. and its swollen..
its almost 3am here.. so i cant bring her to the vet.. im kinda worried tho.. she keeps scratching it.

seems like an allergic reaction.. but i dunno from what..

and is it really bad? or will it eventually go away?..
is there anything i can do to help it go away?


















heres some pics..
she's a year and a couple months old
half shih tzu, with a bit of sheltie(sp?)/snowdog.

thnx for help


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

You need to get her into a vet. There isn't anything that we can safely recomend without a vet seeing your dog first and determining why her eye is swollen. Given that she only has 1 functional eye it's very important that you do your best to get her treated ASAP. Try calling your regular vet, even though they aren't open, they should have the phone number to the local e-clinic on their answering machine. If it is impossible to get her into an e-clinc tonight then take her into your vet first thing in the morning, your vet should take her in as an "emergency" if they don't have any appointments available. In the meantime you need try and figure out a way to stop her from sratching at the eye so she doen't hurt herself or make it worse. If you have an elizabeatian collar/cone of shame/lampshade/e-collar then use it. If you don't have one then try putting a sock on her paws to prevent her from scratching.


----------



## optimusprime (Jan 23, 2013)

bears eyes are red but is going away on it's own not bad just the eye lids


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

The OP's thread was from 2012.


----------

